# Searching for a gaming group in Dublin, Ireland



## Phantom Grunweasel (Jun 6, 2002)

Anyone out there willing to take a poor solitary newbie under their wing? Any gaming system is fine (although WFRP would be ideal).


----------



## tatijana (Jun 6, 2002)

You send me a plane ticket and I am _so_ there!


----------

